# Good Setup?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I just came back from buying my setup for this season. This is my second season snowboarding and would like some reviews about my setup. Thanks.

2010 Burton Bullet 154 cm
2010 Burton Freestyle Bindings
2009 Rossignol Crank Boa v1

<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/?action=view&current=1012091727.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/1012091727.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/?action=view&current=1012091727a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/1012091727a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/?action=view&current=1012091727b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/1012091727b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/?action=view&current=1012091728.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/1012091728.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/?action=view&current=CrankBoaV1_3107.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/JoshBlowes/CrankBoaV1_3107.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

can i ask a more generic, but related question? i can understand people asking for equipment advice before buying it but what's the purpose of a post asking for feedback after the equipment has been purchased. you obviously bought this gear for a reason - what are you looking for? confirmation that you made the right decision? what happens if all the feedback is that you screwed up? what do you do?

i'm sincerely interested in the motivation behind threads such as these. 

alasdair


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> can i ask a more generic, but related question? i can understand people asking for equipment advice before buying it but what's the purpose of a post asking for feedback after the equipment has been purchased. you obviously bought this gear for a reason - what are you looking for? confirmation that you made the right decision? what happens if all the feedback is that you screwed up? what do you do?
> 
> i'm sincerely interested in the motivation behind threads such as these.
> 
> alasdair


very true. Cus if you start downing their gear, they get all pissy cus they have already bought it. 


From what it sounds like you bought a decent set up that i would never buy, but hey, to each is own.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

freestyle bindings r garbage IMO. i wouldve gone for triads probably since that is a softer flexing board.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly it's an "ehhhh" setup...but if you're new GET OUT AND RIDE IT!!!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

IMO, I wouldn't have picked up the 2010 Burton gear. Just too much $$$ for what you got. No experience with the Rossi boa, so no comments.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

A lot of people might shut down Burton Freestyle bindings, but they are prety much the same as Custom's from a few years ago. Yeah they are softer flexing, but some people prefer that. They are great bindings, for a decent price. The Triad's don't even compare as they are much stiffer, and have more forward lean setting at zero.

It seems that a lot of people base product quality on what the retail prices are, but not actually how the product performs. This is not the best way to look at the situation, as then your going to assume unless you have the most expensive gear, it just won't be good enough, which is not true.

You'll be fine with this set up and probably have a lot of fun riding it for a few years.


----------

